
Dizzying Ride May Be Ending for Startups - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/11/business/dealbook/dizzying-ride-may-be-ending-for-start-ups.html
======
mgav
Whether the point being made is correct or not, the article cites just a few
prominent examples (such as Snapchat, Dropbox, Square) and makes a bit of a
leap that their circumstances extend to the broader technology market.

That said, the article does include hedges, such as "But those companies are
very different from Snapchat, making comparisons difficult if not impossible."

